# Spy vs Oakley



## Soulace (Sep 10, 2012)

Neither. Smith.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Smithsmith


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

Oakley, then ......... Smiths


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

i have a pair of dragons that work really well.
actually have the same type in 2 colour schemes and a few spare lenses so i can just put either on. finding something you like and sticking with it means all your lenses are compatible.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

I've been happy with Electric and Von Zipper for years. I got the Smith IOX last week and have been disappointed, they fog easily and the strap is already starting to fray in a couple of places.


----------



## Flylo (Jun 26, 2013)

I've had both Smith and Oakley and they're both great goggles, both have brilliant optics. Atm I wear Oakley because I prefer the way they look.

IMO go with whichever style you like the most and be stoked!


----------



## sclogger (Dec 3, 2013)

Finally splurged on some Smith I/O the other day. Extremely impressed. I used to buy my goggles like I do sunglasses, cheap cause I'll lose em or break em. Glad I finally ponied up for some Smiths. I usually sweat lik ea pig and fog up almost instantly. Didn't have the slightest hint of fog on a Rainy day with temps in the 40's and me being overlayered.


----------



## Poop (Dec 9, 2013)

I guess everyone likes smith so ill probably go with them which model do you guys have?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Poop said:


> I guess everyone likes smith so ill probably go with them which model do you guys
> 
> Iox. Great lenses.


----------



## sclogger (Dec 3, 2013)

Just pick a model I/O. IOs small head. IO medium/large. IOX huge noggin. I think the I/Ox kinda looks ridicously with jsut a beanie. if you sporting a helmet the helmet helps mask the hugeness.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I love my Oakley airbrakes... 

Many people buy the I/OX because they like over sized goggles. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

ekb18c said:


> I love my Oakley airbrakes...
> 
> Many people buy the I/OX because they like over sized goggles.
> 
> ...


I have bad vision now at 32 after years of staring at computer screens. I need the big view, which was better than the apx and crowbar IMO. Then you add high quality lenses to help with constant flat light and I've got a winner. One mans opinion does not mean everybody looks foolish. There are plenty of even bigger goggles out there as is.


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

All made by the same 2 companies so it's not that big of a deal.
Expensive lenses are expensive for a reason, you gotta think about the kind of riding you want to do. IOs are nice because some mountains, like mammoth, the lighting changes so much it's a lot harder to ride in the afternoon so it's nice to be able to change lenses within a minute.
Some people don't notice it but it pisses me off when the sun goes behind the mountain and everything looks the same, i can't stand not being able to see bumps when it gets icey.
So anything within the top tiers of each brand = plenty good.


----------



## materialz (Dec 16, 2013)

I don't have a very big face at all and I wear the IO/X. They fit perfectly with no gaps or anything- picked the IO/X because I wear glasses.

Best bet is to try in store.


----------



## FR4NKY (Oct 30, 2013)

Out of the two you mentioned Oakley. I'm rocking some APXs at the moment though.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

I am a HUGE Oakley Dan and collector but they are honestly not my favorite company for goggles . 
I have 3 pairs of Oakley goggles - Elevate, Splice and A-Frame and I wear my Electric EG2's way more often . Oakley has excellent lenses (the technology outdoes everyone else IMO) but they feel too small for me. I have a smallish head but I like big canopy style lenses like the EG2, Dragon APX, Smith IOX and Von Zipper Fishbowls. I haven't tried the Fishbowls but the EG2's are by far my favorite goggle that I've worn.


----------

